# Capital Soft Drink bottle Hull Quebec ?



## RCO (Apr 29, 2016)

was searching thru ebay and came across an interesting acl from Hull Quebec ( city across river from Ottawa if your not familiar with area ) I've seen a lot of Ottawa area bottles before but haven't seen this one yet , anyone seen them before or know more about the company and bottle ? 


http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-ACL-CAPITAL-HULL-QUE-CANADA-soda-pop-bottle-/261719878080?hash=item3cefb869c0:g:U7QAAOSwc0FUpVFu

the one on ebay isn't in especially good condition as you can see from pictures , the guy still wants $20 for it , not sure what one in better condition would be worth . I'd assume its from 50's era by looks of bottle ( its not listed in my book as its technically from quebec not Ontario even though its a border city )  . the acl shows a part image of the parliament buildings which fits into to it being from Ottawa area


----------



## RCO (Apr 29, 2016)

I also found a picture of a group of 4 capital bottles on a French bottle site , is 2 green bottles and 2 clear , 7 oz and 30 oz . these ones are in much better condition , I notice the green bottles say capital dry , where is clear 7 oz just says capital .


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 30, 2016)

I know nothing about those bottles, I do have 3 Capital bottles but they are from Edmonton, Alberta. Seems hard to near impossible to get any info on Canadian bottles here on this site?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 30, 2016)

I know of the bottles, since they're local to me, but I don't have any.  I think I've seen a clear quart for sale once, but it was too expensive for me.  I don't remember how much they were selling it for, my budget is quite small so it doesn't have to cost that much to be too expensive for me.  I'd like to get my hands on one of those since in my opinion it's the nicest ACL from the National Capital Region (that I know of) but they seem fairly hard to find.  I've never seen so much of a shard of one in the wild, which is really quite strange.

Yeah it's hard to get info on Canadian bottles here, probably because us three are the only Canadians regularly on here.  Also Canadian bottles in general seem to be not documented as well as the American ones are.  It's too bad there isn't a Canadian bottle forum.  The only one we have is the Quebec forum and that one doesn't see much activity.  I would post there more if my French was better.


----------



## RCO (Apr 30, 2016)

Canadacan said:


> I know nothing about those bottles, I do have 3 Capital bottles but they are from Edmonton, Alberta. Seems hard to near impossible to get any info on Canadian bottles here on this site?



I have seen the capital Edmonton bottle before , think there might be one on ebay .

there is still a lot of info on Canadian bottles here but is a few areas without any members , like Manitoba , newfoundland / new Brunswick as examples of places we don't see many bottles from


----------



## RCO (Apr 30, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> I know of the bottles, since they're local to me, but I don't have any.  I think I've seen a clear quart for sale once, but it was too expensive for me.  I don't remember how much they were selling it for, my budget is quite small so it doesn't have to cost that much to be too expensive for me.  I'd like to get my hands on one of those since in my opinion it's the nicest ACL from the National Capital Region (that I know of) but they seem fairly hard to find.  I've never seen so much of a shard of one in the wild, which is really quite strange.
> 
> Yeah it's hard to get info on Canadian bottles here, probably because us three are the only Canadians regularly on here.  Also Canadian bottles in general seem to be not documented as well as the American ones are.  It's too bad there isn't a Canadian bottle forum.  The only one we have is the Quebec forum and that one doesn't see much activity.  I would post there more if my French was better.




I hadn't really seen this bottle before , been to a number of antique stores in eastern Ontario at one point or another and don't recall seeing one for sale , there wasn't really many eastern Ontario or Ottawa bottles at the Toronto bottle show last 2 years either 

so do get the feeling this is a fairly hard bottle to find , too bad the one for sale isn't in great condition making it less desirable even though its hard to find


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 1, 2016)

I've never seen one in an antique store either.  If I did see one it was at one of the Ottawa shows, either the bottle show or the collectibles show.  Eastern Ontario bottles seem hard to find in general.  Even the Ottawa show had more bottles from other places than from Eastern Ontario.  I'm thinking one of the reasons is that the main Ottawa dump was never really dug and is currently sitting underneath a highway interchange.


----------



## RCO (May 2, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> I've never seen one in an antique store either.  If I did see one it was at one of the Ottawa shows, either the bottle show or the collectibles show.  Eastern Ontario bottles seem hard to find in general.  Even the Ottawa show had more bottles from other places than from Eastern Ontario.  I'm thinking one of the reasons is that the main Ottawa dump was never really dug and is currently sitting underneath a highway interchange.




under a highway interchange ? that doesn't sound good , although if they ever repair the highway they might find some bottles 

I did pick up one Ottawa bottle at the Toronto show I never posted it yet , a huckels Ottawa soda water bottle , the guy didn't want much for it so figured why not , I don't know much about it but think its from just before ww1 according to book 



I haven't really seen a lot of antique stores in Ottawa or area with bottles , I know when I was there a couple years ago the ones on bank street had hardly any , there is stores in smith falls and almonte with more bottles 
also discovered an antique store on a back street in eganville I had never seen before that had some bottles , found an old Pembroke bottle there , oddly never seen the store before as its on such an odd street away from main highway . there was also a store in downtown Pembroke now closed I think that had a second store in deep river still open I believe  that had bottles but never made it up that far


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 2, 2016)

I don't know if we'll ever get to dig that one, they recently put in a new lane and I know one of the construction workers, who picked a bottle there up for me.  He said that they had to follow lots of strict regulations because the ground is so polluted.  So I don't expect them to ever let diggers in, even if the completely remove the interchange someday.  Montreal has a similar problem.  There's a massive dump near the waterfront but completely covered up by interchanges and rail yards.

Oh I'm not familiar with that Huckels.  I've got one of the ABM ones which doesn't have a flag, but never seen that one.  Last show I found a very similar Ottawa bottle (they were all the same shape in that era for some reason) that I hadn't heard of before, which reads "THE PROPERTY OF J. BUTLER OTTAWA."  Is that one listed in the book?  I can't find any information online.

Those Bank Street stores really aren't much good for bottles, even the Ottawa Antique Market has never had anything when I went.  The only two stores that you can find bottles at in Ottawa are way out in the suburbs.


----------



## RCO (May 2, 2016)

it doesn't sound very likely they'll be any digging there then . 

the james butler is listed as 1912-13 , I don't really know anything more about it or what became of his company after that date 

the one store on bank street was more furniture and repurposed older stuff , the Ottawa antique market hardly had any bottles for its size . there is a store in Almonte that has a lot of bottles and one in smith falls too but a lot of volume there but not a lot of quality , remember they had 100's if not more lying outside in boxes and shelves they had built but nothing really good. 

I haven't seen a lot of Ottawa bottles on this side of Ontario , is a few large antique malls around Toronto area , one in Pickering and barrie , and few others around , wouldn't see many bottles from Ottawa though and more than likely common one if you did . once a couple years ago got 2 older Ottawa bottles from a seller on Kiijii when I was there picking up another bottle


----------



## NiagaraDryCollector (May 7, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yeah it's hard to get info on Canadian bottles here, probably because us *three* are the only Canadians regularly on here.


Make that four!


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 8, 2016)

Hey, welcome to the forum!  That's an impressive collection of Niagra Dry stuff, I was only marginally aware of the brand even existing before.  I had no idea they had that many bottles.  I never see them up my way.


----------



## NiagaraDryCollector (May 8, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> Hey, welcome to the forum!  That's an impressive collection of Niagra Dry stuff, I was only marginally aware of the brand even existing before.  I had no idea they had that many bottles.  I never see them up my way.



Thanks!  This right here is why I made the Facebook page. It's always nice to share this stuff with other people.


----------



## RCO (May 9, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> I've never seen one in an antique store either.  If I did see one it was at one of the Ottawa shows, either the bottle show or the collectibles show.  Eastern Ontario bottles seem hard to find in general.  Even the Ottawa show had more bottles from other places than from Eastern Ontario.  I'm thinking one of the reasons is that the main Ottawa dump was never really dug and is currently sitting underneath a highway interchange.



I tried sending an email or message but not sure where it went , had come across another Ottawa bottle on the weekend , a local collector/antique dealer had one , well he has a whole bunch of bottles . one I was interested in was a soda water bottle for "Kealey's Ottawa " , it didn't have a price tag on it and I asked him what he wanted for it and he said $30 which to me seemed rather high as it still needed cleaning so I didn't buy it  , the book also lists Kealey's as operating for a long period of time but haven't really seen many of there bottles before or was able to find any online similar . anyone seen this bottle before or a similar one and have an idea what its worth ?


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 9, 2016)

What sort of bottle was the Kealey's?  I recently discovered that Kealey's actually had an art deco soda for something called Arctic Pop.  I'd imagine that they probably also had a standard 10 oz aqua-coloured bottle since it seems like all the soda companies in Ottawa had one of those bottles in the 10's or 20's.


----------



## RCO (May 10, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> What sort of bottle was the Kealey's?  I recently discovered that Kealey's actually had an art deco soda for something called Arctic Pop.  I'd imagine that they probably also had a standard 10 oz aqua-coloured bottle since it seems like all the soda companies in Ottawa had one of those bottles in the 10's or 20's.



no haven't seen the arctic pop art deco bottle yet (do you have a picture of it or one out there ? )  , the book says kealey's operated from like 1910's-50's so there is likely a few different bottles from them over the years . 
the bottle I saw would of been the standard 10 oz aqua , with Kealey's in big letters and Ottawa in big letters , nothing else really on bottle 

kind of looked like this bottle but Kealey's


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 14, 2016)

No sadly I didn't get a picture and there doesn't seem to be any out there on the internet.  I hope I can find one a bit cheaper in the future.  I remember it had embossed icicles on it.  I'd be quite surprise for them to have had an ACL but I was also quite surprised to find out they had a deco so it's very possible.

Morel Bros, wow there's another one I didn't know about!  It's amazing how many soda companies Ottawa had at that time.  I guess Pure Spring put them all out of business in the 30's and 40's.  I haven't tried too hard to find out how many soda companies existed in Ottawa at the time but I keep finding out about new ones.


----------



## RCO (May 14, 2016)

don't know much about the morel brothers , found mine when I bought another bottle off kijjii , the seller also had 2 Ottawa bottles so I bought them as well . book lists it as 1912-15 . did see another one for sale once at an antique mall in Orillia oddly enough but it sold a year or so ago . it looked very similar to mine but not exactly the same 

I've had a hard time finding any information about Ottawa bottles , on ebay you can only search for past sales a few months back , meaning I couldn't find Ottawa bottles that sold in the past , I'm sure there has been some on ebay over the years . 
saw there was a bottle club in Ottawa but there website and facebook page had oddly few pictures or any info about Ottawa bottles . 

did notice on ebay some joker from quebec had one of those Gatineau beverages art deco bottles from Ottawa for sale , but he wants $80 American or $100 Canadian for it and its in very poor condition compared to the one I have , its still a neat bottle but in that condition its not worth that kind of money 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-adve...163626?hash=item2eef3bb6aa:g:D~YAAOSwoBtW4i7r


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 15, 2016)

I've been meaning to join that Ottawa club, hopefully there I'd be able to get more information about Ottawa bottles.  There doesn't seem to be a whole lot out there online.

And yeah that's way too expensive for that bottle.  Looks like the guy is a sign and oil can dealer who doesn't know anything about bottles.  His signs are actually quite reasonably priced, at least I think they are.  I never see them selling for any less than he's charging.  That Pickman's Chocolate bottle he's selling is quite cool though, I've never seen anything quite like that.  Not sure why he thinks this one is worth more than the Pickman's though.


----------

